# WASTE / SEWER ADVICE



## Lazurus (31 Oct 2021)

Ok so the new workshop now needs drains - with a view that in the future it may end up as an annex I am looking to install suitable drainage to cover the future installation of a wc and shower, the only waste at the moment will be a sink. Due to the distance from the mains I will have to install a small pumping station with the waste water going via 63mm pipe to the nearest manhole. So, if and when the wc and shower go in they will have to go via a macerator to the pump station. The question is the macerator outlets are usually 20 - 32 mm, this will go into normal 110mm soil pipe to the pumping station. Do I need a traditional stack bearing in mind the small outlet size from the future loo, or can I use something different? I realise I will need an air admittance vale, but I dont want to add something like a traditional stack if I only need an sink waste and macerator waste to exit the building?
Suggestions advice and thoughts welcome.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Oct 2021)

Consult your water board? It could be an expensive mistake if you are refused permission in the future for not complying with regs. My neighbour has just given up on trying to convert a building to an annex - the first thing he was told was to get drawings from the water board.


----------



## Spectric (31 Oct 2021)

Macerators are used as a last resort when you just cannot run 4 inch pipe due to obstructions such as joist etc, in your case I would say distance is not going to be an issue unless your workshop is at a much lower elevation than the mains sewer, otherwise you just dig a trench and lay a 4 inch pipe in pea shingle but you need permission to connect and it will have to meet their standards.


----------

